# Problems with DDR4 3200 MHz running rated speed on Asus Pro Gaming Z170



## jesdals (Jun 9, 2017)

I just got myself a minor upgrade with a 2x16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V kit, model F4-3200C16D-32GVK

Its not possible to boot with XMP nor rated manual settings at 3200GHz.

I have tried raising voltage to 1.450 - they are rated at 1.350 - but no luck. They are bootable at 2933MHz.

Bios version












Any Ideas?


----------



## Grings (Jun 9, 2017)

Stick to 1.35v ram voltage but try raising vccio/vccsa both to 1.15-1.2v

This usually needs doing on these Asus boards (and the -a, -e, PG Aura etc)


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2017)

yep, likely just CPU VCCIO/ VCCSA voltage problem.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 9, 2017)

If this is with the i5 6400 in your system specs, the problem could be the memory controller on the processor itself can't do 2x16@3200.

But Cadaveca know way more than me when it comes to memory, so try adjusting VCCIO/VCCSA.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 9, 2017)

Grings said:


> Stick to 1.35v ram voltage but try raising vccio/vccsa both to 1.15-1.2v
> 
> This usually needs doing on these Asus boards (and the -a, -e, PG Aura etc)


I will give it a try, should I enable the XMP profile?


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 9, 2017)

jesdals said:


> I will give it a try, should I enable the XMP profile?


Enable xmp, and raise the stock SA and IO voltage .1v. Save, reboot, and rejoice. 

Not sure why but asus boards dont seem to want to raise that voltage with xmp....all asus boards i had/have did/do that.


----------



## Komshija (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes, increase VCCSA and VCCIO. I recommend setting VCCSA to 1.20 V and VCCIO to 1.12 V and see how it works. 
If that doesn't work, try setting VCCSA and VCCIO to "auto" or enabling some option in BIOS that sets them automatically, so that BIOS descides their values. Be careful, as they can rise to ridiculous levels up to 1,28-1,30 V for both like it was in my case before I manually limited them.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 9, 2017)

It is on auto already and not changing with XMP...

3200 Mhz should really work on default... I wouldn't jump that high (not that its high, just likely not needed) out of the gate.. Whatever the stock value is (.9V??) raise it .1V.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2017)

I got the same board with Corsair 3000MHz memory, it was on the QVL and no problem running at their rated speed.
Was this G-skill set on the QVL? Not saying it won't work if it's not on there but you might run into issues getting these sticks at their rated speed.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 10, 2017)

Its a 32GB kit, so took a chance even its not on the QVL

I tried the settings - but no luck, then I tried raising the voltage to 1.4 again - and got pass the boot - but then bsod i windows, could it be a undervoltage problem? I have a gold certificated silverstone psu.

Found a newer bios version, but that did not change any thing


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 10, 2017)

You tried setting the System Agent voltage to 1.4? What settings did you try? Be clear...


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jun 10, 2017)

Sound like a weak IMC.
Raising VCCIO and VCCIO Boot Voltage to 1.2V , VCCSA and VCCSA Boot voltage to 1.25V. If still can't boot try to raise more but keep IO below 1.25 / SA below 1.3 for long term use.
MRC Fastboot Enabled. So your IMC doesn't have to retrain memory when turning on PC.
MCH Full Check Disabled.
If still can't boot try raising CPU standby voltage a little. It help in some case. Default is 1.0V try 1.02 1.05 etc. Also DMI voltage try raising by a little from your default voltage.
If still can't really boot try adjusting slope like this. It help a lot when I using 3600Mhz memory on ASUS Z170-A (almost the same as Pro Gaming).


----------



## jesdals (Jun 10, 2017)

I tried the above - had to learn that I could make printscreen from the bios - all new to me  






These seems to be the options for regulation voltage on mem - the DRAM REF did i not dare touch

I tried both with and without XMP



I had no luck with 3066MHz setting either, tried to fix CLsettings to 18-18-18-38 but did not help


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 10, 2017)

jesdals said:


> I had no luck with 3066MHz setting either, tried to fix CLsettings to 18-18-18-38 but did not help



Can you still return the memory sticks? If so I would do that and get some memory from what's on the QVL and known to work at their rated speed.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 10, 2017)

Try sa to 1.3 and 1.2 on SA and IO.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jun 10, 2017)

Try adjust slopes like I said. Go to AI tweaker -> advanced timings or Tweaker Paradise or something like that (can't remember as I sold Z170-A long time ago). IO / SA 1.3 is already very high. Shouldn't exceed more than this.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Try raising the CPU voltage to say 1.10-1.15 and see if that helps kick the IMC into action.
To do this, set it for adaptive mode, and insert the value into the maximum allowed.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 10, 2017)

my asus 170 s used to do 3400 mhz no worries but later bios updates have me limited to 3200 now.

my 67k needs 1.17v imc and 1.13v sa but i have 4x8gb sticks.

i would try working up in speed and volts from what works. only adding voltage as and when needed.


----------

